

Yaxi, the Uber for Mexico, shows best practices for mobile app support - kunle
http://blog.hipmob.com/post/45774427653/a-case-study-yaxi-the-uber-for-mexico-shows-best

======
kunle
Hey everyone - Ayo from Hipmob here. We gave the team at Yaxi a little bit of
help but they were up and running in a very short time and have seen a
ridiculous amount of growth. Happy to connect anyone or answer any questions!

